#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electrical and Electronics Engineering Notes >  >  Electrical Engineering introductions basic concept and Passive elements study book pdf

## solo25

Contents
1 Basic concepts
1.1 Maxwell Equations and Lorentz Force 
1.1.1 Electrostatics . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
1.1.2 Magnetostatics . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
1.2 Voltage . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
1.3 Current . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
1.4 Power . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
1.5 Ohms Law . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
1.6 Joules Heating Law . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
1.7 Circuit Theory . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
1.7.1 Kirchhoffs Laws . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
1.7.2 Equivalence . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
1.7.3 Superposition . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
1.7.4 Thevenins Theorem . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
1.7.5 Nortons Theorem . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
1.7.6 Maximum Power Transfer and Matching . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

2 Decibels

3 Passive components
3.1 Resistors . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
3.1.1 Types of resistors . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
3.2 Capacitors . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 
3.2.1 Energy stored . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
3.3 Inductors . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
4 Transformers
4.1 The ideal transformer . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
4.2 Transformer as impedance matching element . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
5 Sinusoidal analysis 17
6 Series and Parallel combinations of basic components 18
7 RC circuits 18
7.1 RC Low-Pass Filter . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
7.2 RC High-Pass Filter . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
8 RL circuits 21
8.1 RL Low-pass filter . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 
8.2 RL High-pass filter . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
9 n-pole filters 22
E. Cortina; modified by B. Mikulec Page 1
TPA-Electronique
10 RCL circuits; Resonance
10.1 Serial circuit. Band elimination circuit . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
10.1.1 Quality factor and bandwidth . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
10.2 Parallel circuit. Band pass filter . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
10.2.1 Quality factor . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .





  Similar Threads: Elements Of Electrical Engineering ebook Basic electrical Engineering Book A Textbook of Electrical Technology: Basic Electrical Engineering by B.L. theraja Basic Electrical Engineering PDF Book.....By C.L.Wadhwa basic concept in SM for mchanical engineering...................

----------

